# Puffy/Curled Gill Plates



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok guys, I was just noticing that my P appears to have a puffy flap about 3/4 of the way down the open edge of his gill plate.

I cant get a good picture, but I am wondering if I am just seeing things...
I really cant remember if this happened before.

Help?

CK


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My friend has the same problem with his 6-7in elong,Good post.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

there is such a thing as gill curl. Post this in disease forum. Do a salt dose as of now, maybe a melafix/pimafix dose just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like gill curl. I dont know if the cause has ever been really established. Some say poor water conditions...but I dont know if it is really known. I also dont know of any cure other then trimming the gill...but I certainly wouldnt recommend that.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

what are your Nitrate levels?


----------

